# Epoxy fly



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I might have to get me some of these, look killer

www.creativefeathers.com


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

Are they $18/each?


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

$13.50 each?!?!?! Sorry, but for what it is, it ain't worth that much.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Coconut Groves said:


> $13.50 each?!?!?! Sorry, but for what it is, it ain't worth that much.


X2


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

For that price, it should also give you a table dance.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a you tube video on it & you can make your own.


----------



## Doug Casey (Apr 22, 2006)

Can you please send a link to the u-tube video? i can find similar but not the same.
Thanks


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Doug Casey said:


> Can you please send a link to the u-tube video? i can find similar but not the same.
> Thanks


Here ya go Doug; 




It use to take me 45 minutes to tie the shrimp using regular epoxy, but with the clear cure goo, its down to around 10 minutes. BTW, it is $13.50, and should be $14.50. had that price for 3 years.


----------

